# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Asus Zenfone 2 thêm bản RAM 4 GB mới, giá 230 USD

## gg.satthutq94

*Phiên bản Zenfone 2 mới, có giá 230 USD (khoảng 5,2 triệu đồng) ở thị trường quốc tế, là thành viên mới nhất trong gia đình Zenfone 2 của Asus, giúp tăng thêm sự đa dạng và chọn lựa cho người tiêu dùng.*


​Chỉ cần bỏ ra 230 USD (khoảng 5,2 triệu đồng), người dùng sẽ có thể mua phiên bản Zenfone 2 mới nhất với 4 GB RAM và bộ nhớ trong 16 GB. Trong khi trước đó, người dùng sẽ phải bỏ ra 300 USD để sở hữu phiên bản 4 GB RAM, nhưng có bộ nhớ trong 64 GB. Riêng ở Việt Nam, Zenfone 2 bản 4 GB RAM và bộ nhớ 64 GB có giá 307 USD (khoảng 7 triệu đồng). Chưa rõ, bản 4 GB RAM nhưng bộ nhớ 16 GB sẽ có giá bao khi về đây.


Ngoài dung lượng RAM gấp đôi, chiếc Zenfone mới vẫn có cấu hình tương tự bản cũ. Máy vẫn chạy bộ vi xử lý 2 nhân Intel Atom và màn hình 5.5 inch Full HD. Các thông số khác vẫn giữ nguyên bao gồm kết nối Wi-Fi, Bluetooth 4.0, hỗ trợ 4G LTE, khe cắm SIM kép, đầu đọc thẻ microSDXC, camera sau 13 MP và camera trước 5 MP...


Xét về giá bán, Asus Zenfone 2 dường như có vẻ vượt trội hơn so với người đồng cấp bên kia chiến tuyến là Moto G của Motorola. Model này có RAM 2 GB và bộ nhớ trong 16 GB với giá bán 219 USD. Tuy vậy, ngay cả phiên bản Zenfone 2, RAM 2 GB cũng có thể đủ đánh bại Moto G về điểm benchmark.​

​Hiện chưa rõ thời điểm lên kệ của model này và các thị trường sẽ được phân phối trong thời gian tới.


Nguồn : vnreview​

----------


## anhngoctmy

*Trả lời: Asus Zenfone 2 thêm bản RAM 4 GB mới, giá 230 USD*

ở nước ngoài thì giá cho em ram 4 gb và bộ nhớ trong 16 gb là 300 đồng rồi, nhưng không biết em này khi về vn sẽ có mức giá ra sao đây nữa, hy vọng cũng có giá tốt cho người dùng hic

----------


## vivawhite

*Trả lời: Asus Zenfone 2 thêm bản RAM 4 GB mới, giá 230 USD*

gị là giữa em 5 triệu với 7 triệu còn khác nhau ở chip xử lý à, một bên chip intel 2 nhân còn bản cao là lõi tứ rồi, bản 2 nhân là dòng intel gì thế bạn

----------

